# HELP! Must marry Diana Damrau!



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw this: 




And now I need to marry her! 

Can anyone hook me up?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

She is pretty spectacular, isn't she? (Though I, personally, would rather marry Jonas Kaufmann if polygamy were legal :devil


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Good-oh. I bags Klaus Florian Vogt.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Who knew I had a double in San Fran?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry. I think she's already married as far as I can tell. But I understand how you feel ! She's one good looking young lady ! Not to mention quite a singer.


----------



## sparsity (Apr 10, 2012)

She's great in this great production:

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Zauberflöte-Keenlyside-Roschmann-Hartmann/dp/B0000C5RQF


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

She's fabulous! I'll adopt her. Then she can be my wonderful daughter.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Dont know about Marriage, but a dirty weekend would be great!


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

She's now pregnant with her second child... in the immediate future - seeing her on stage, let alone marriage, would appear to be off the cards


----------

